

Declarative processing for computer games (2008) - devinj
http://portal.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1401847

======
RiderOfGiraffes

        Full-Text is a controlled feature.
        To access this feature:
            * Please login with your ACM Web Account.
    

Well, I won't be reading that, then.

~~~
hga
Yeah; sometimes you can find a pre-print, local institution earlier version,
etc., but if you want to read it on the ACM you've got to e.g. join it and get
a Digital Library subscription for around $200/year (there are probably other
options).

I'm thinking hard about this in the medium future for a project I'm working
on, but for now ... well, since some time in the late '90s or so I couldn't
justify the ACM membership (then again, that was a Dark Age for programming
languages, my only academic CS area of interest).

